# Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT)- it may well help



## trying2013 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just thought I'd mention this in case it can help anyone else. After a pretty low few months I decided it was time to try and somehow pull myself back into something like a happy life where I could think of things other than babies. A while back a friend who'd had CBT told me it really worked and so I thought I'd give it a go. I've been told it doesn't work immediately but can help with lots of life issues that come up.

Well, the appointment was yesterday and I don't know if it has helped or not but today I'm thinking of my behaviours rather than the fact that I don't have a baby which is a start at least! The session was pretty challenging and we discussed some thought patterns I had, which although I can objectively see are wrong, are still pretty upsetting to think about (for example having a baby may well not make me happy and although it doesn't feel like it I am choosing to go though fertility treatments and I could stop at any time)!

It's made me think enough about things that I will definitely be trying a second session. If for no other reason it gave me someone who told me it was ok to cry the entire time I was there - which I did!

Anyway, for those of you who are strugling to cope I would recommend giving this a go - it certainly can't hurt!
H x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I had CBT for different reasons (depression in my late teens/early twenties) and have always been full of praise for it. CBT isn't a talking and listening session like counselling; it's a thinking and practising exercise. The things I learned from it changed the way I think about everything and meant I could live a normal life - sounds OTT but I really needed the help. Definitely worth trying if you're struggling, I agree.


----------

